# Onroad in Columbia MO



## slock51665 (Sep 30, 2004)

It would be great if some of you could make the trip up to Columbia. We are in the middle of a points series, but we would love to have some more competition. We have two heats of stock sedan and two heats of mod sedan every weekend. Only have a four or five nitro cars but I'm one of them and would welcome all you guys. We are planning a NASCAR and dirt track style race for Sept. 18th? Not sure on the date yet it will be then or two weeks from then on Sun. Everyone will get 3 laps, one warm up, then two qualifing. Then placed into heats as they qualified, then a dash for position in the main for top qualifiers. No flyers yet but paying back top three spots (cash). Plaque for first place also. Check out our website www.columbiathunder.com we race every Sun. we are under an awning so no rainouts.


----------

